# mr. christmas hack???



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all, hope your props and plans are flowing... I have a cheapo Mr. Christmas, and am looking for a way to feed the sound to a stereo for my graveyard. The crappy speaker in the unit just doesn't do it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Oops, it is a light show machine, with MP3 jack, and a plug in for Christmas lights. they also make a halloween version. I use it for lightning with led christmas lights with downloaded thunder tracks. It works pretty well, but it's just not loud enough...


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Try a cable that splits the sound from the mp3 player...one side going into the Mr. Christmas box, the other into your boom box. Then the Mr. Christmas can activate the lights and the boom box will be as loud as you need.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

MAD BOMBER said:


> Oops, it is a light show machine, with MP3 jack, and a plug in for Christmas lights. they also make a halloween version. I use it for lightning with led christmas lights with downloaded thunder tracks. It works pretty well, but it's just not loud enough...


Oh ur lucky i hae the old one w/o input for a mp3 player. Yeah you might try a splitter off the mp3 and put that into ur louder stero


----------



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help, the splitter worked like a charm. If it would have involved cutting the red or green wire, I would've been alright LOL!!!


----------

